
Cassettes – better than you don't remember - hberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVoSQP2yUYA
======
timonoko
Yesss. Does this happen nowadays: when technology makes some amazing leap, you
decide this must be "the end" and "culmination point" and "things can only get
worse from now on" and "I have better buy two units just in case".

Dolby Cassette player, Video8 camcorder, Osborne-1 luggable computer and Nokia
E52 phone were some of those culmination points for me. But they seem to
happen less often nowadays?

